# Cleaning Ping Irons



## BunkerBoy31 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi gents, ive got my hands on a set of Ping ISI irons but they look like they could do with a good cleanup. Is there a chemical or cleaning agent that will buff these irons up?

Do ping still offer the re-finishing service??

Many Thanks


----------



## 0 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hydrochloric acid will sort them out, then get a set of Mizuno's 


Seriously though, I think ping irons just look that way after awhile, soap and water should bring them up fine


----------



## BunkerBoy31 (Jul 28, 2011)

lol... few sticks of dynamite should sort them!


----------



## kid2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Buy a 2 ltr bottle of Coca Cola and let them steep in it for a few hours....They'll come out nice and shiney.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2011)

Warm water, car shampoo and an old toothbrush should do the job, works for my clubs


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2011)

Doesn't the butler get to do it?


Chris


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Buy a 2 ltr bottle of Coca Cola and let them steep in it for a few hours....They'll come out nice and shiney.
		
Click to expand...

Its the phosphoric acid in the coke that does that you know


----------



## madandra (Jul 29, 2011)

Ask your grandchildren to clean them or empty your catheter bag on them and your own piss will do the job.

Car shampoo and toothbrush is what us young NON pingers use


----------



## quinn (Jul 30, 2011)

Ask your grandchildren to clean them or empty your catheter bag on them and your own piss will do the job.
		
Click to expand...


just wiping cornflakes of the screen   kids have just asked what im laughing at, quality quote


----------



## thecraw (Aug 1, 2011)

Ping offer a re-finishing service where they will sort them out for you.

If its the Nickel model then I'm not sure if anything can be done with them. Ping have the best CS department out there, give them a dog'n'bone and discuss with them. Best advice is usually from the horses mouth.

Good bats you've bought.


----------

